
Digg Is Pushing More Traffic To Traditional News Sites - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/digg-is-pushing-more-traffic-to-traditional-news-sites/
======
culley
Another option is that traditional media has caught up with the bloggers and
is using Digg to drive traffic to their online sites.

NY Times and Guardian both seem to be providing much more "usable" online
content that shows up here, on reddit and digg alot more often.

~~~
vaksel
yeah almost all of them added social networking links to each of their
stories, so people are more likely to submit/confirm a new story, and it goes
to the top faster compared to a nobody blog that gets 20 diggs a day

------
ojbyrne
Cross that Chasm! Please ;-)

